# indoor terrain park



## msmith222 (Mar 7, 2009)

so i am interested to hear thoughts on this...would you ride an indoor terrain park in the summer/offseason? what would you expect from it? how much would you pay?


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

Yes I would. If it was set up like the indoor ski hills in Dubai and had a rope tow and a nice slope I would pay $50(the average price of a days lift ticket). If It was just set up in an empty hanger and I had to hike back and forth I'd pay half that. It would be nice being able to sharpen park skills in the offseason with something other than skateboarding or paying thousands to attend Camp of Champions or flying down to N.Z.


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

North Carolina is already on it...

I got an email not too long ago saying that its progress has been slowed... um, they need to pick up the pace.

EDIT: I started another thread about it.


----------



## msmith222 (Mar 7, 2009)

i was thinking more along the lines of solely a terrain park. no slopes, just features. no rentals or lessons, just those who know how to ride already. not too big (think the inside of a price club or warehouse store), but big enough to shred when its not possible outside.


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

Well, I'll ride this while you wait for that :thumbsup:.

But I'd mos def ride that too.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I'd pay for it if there were no noobs or boobs allowed. If retards are riding then i'll hit the skate park.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

nj was building one last season, not sure how thee progress is going


Meadowlands Xanadu



too lazy to read


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Yeah that would defenitly be sick


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2009)

msmith222 said:


> would you ride an indoor terrain park in the summer/offseason? what would you expect from it? how much would you pay?


I'd buy a friggin' season pass! I'd probably go on weekdays after work during winter too. I've always sucked at skateboarding and always will, so I can't do that in the off season. They actually have indoor parks in Tokyo and Shikoku, but those are way too far away from me. *On further research, there seems to be one in Kobe. Sweet!

I'd expect the usual park stuff... kickers (from 2m to 8m would be nice), boxes, rails, and a pipe if possible. Being able to do a line (like kicker, box, bigger kicker) rather than just doing 1 hit at a time would be nice too.

Price... maybe like $40 a day? But like I said, I'd definitely get a season pass. 

Here's a list of the indoor parks in Japan. It has info on pricing and what kind of stuff they have. If the Kobe one is still open, I might head out there and see what it's like next week.

Artificial Slopes in Japan


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

we have one, half of it is just a slope and the other half is a park, costs like $30NZ (15US) for 4 hours and is serviced by a pommer (kinda like a rope tow).

Or thats how it was when i went, only been once.


----------



## msmith222 (Mar 7, 2009)

i was also thinking it would definitely have snow, not a dry slope. thoughts?


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

i would not pay for a dry slope, i'd rather skate or build a backyard one


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/14399-westmoreland-ski-resort-indoor-nc.html



I hope it goes down.


----------



## Random Hero (Sep 30, 2008)

I'd pay around 200 for a summer pass, if they only made it pay as you go though I could only see myself going once or twice.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm excited for Xanadu, because it has potential for awsome, but I feel like it'll probably be really expensive being located in a place like that, and there will no doubt be tons of fools all over. I'm also not sure of what the ratio of park to slope will be.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2009)

I would love something like that. This is going to be my first off season and I can already tell its going to be hard as hell haha. 

Am I the only one who doesn't skate? It seems like every snowboarder skates too. I hate skating but love snowboarding lol.


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

doesn't matter really, we're not here to talk skateboarding


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2009)

That new woodward at copper is a no snow terrain park with a foam pit. 610px Wide - Just Video


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

blindpig said:


> I would love something like that. This is going to be my first off season and I can already tell its going to be hard as hell haha.
> 
> Am I the only one who doesn't skate? It seems like every snowboarder skates too. I hate skating but love snowboarding lol.


Nope, I don't. Grew up in the country so no place to skate even though I had a skateboard when little. I see myself pushing it on the slopes on the park, but I don't feel like learning skateboarding pushing myself there and the whole breaking shit in the process all over again.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2009)

i am hopefully making a trip to xanadu this summer.


----------



## DiamondCarver (Jan 27, 2009)

Anybody been to Windell's? thinking about trying it this summer.


----------



## rjattack19 (Nov 7, 2008)

i read earlier that vegas is supposed to be opening a new resort called las vegas wet set to open in 2012, the resort will include the largest indoor waterpark in North America and an indoor snow resort! i cant wait till it opens ill be 21 then too!!!!:thumbsup: it will also feature a casino and hotel


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Vegas is going bankrupt as we speak. I woulnd't count on seeing that any time soon


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

Extremo said:


> Vegas is going bankrupt as we speak. I woulnd't count on seeing that any time soon


Yeah, the one in NC has a better chance than Vegas, because the economy is better in NC.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2009)

Liberty Mountain Snowflex Center

I would give this a shot as well. Anyone know if its up and running?


----------

